# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  نمایش صفحه login

## sarasara

سلام
من SharePoint 2010 رو راه اندازی کردم و user ها رو هم بر اساس Active directory بهشون دسترسی دادم. مشکلی که دارم اینه که برای بعضی user ها وقتی می خوان وارد سایت بشن صفحه login نمایش داده می شه اما برخی از user ها نه!
کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه چه تنظیماتی روی شبکه، کامپیوتر کاربر و یا هر جای دیگه باید انجام بشه تا بدون نمایش صفحه login کاربر مستقیم وارد سایت بشه؟
ممنون.

----------


## ali_khodayar

چیزی که من تجربه کردم اینه که وقتی با یه کاربر وارد سایت میشی اگر هنگام خروج  log out  نکنی دفعه بعد که میخوای وارد سایت بشی دیگه صفحه  Login  نمایش داده نمیشه .  اما اگر  Log out  کنی و Browser  خودت رو ببندی دفعه بعد باید دوباره نام کاربری و پسورد رو وارد کنی .

----------


## sarasara

ممنون اما کاربرانی که برای بار اول می خوان وارد سایت بشن هم این مشکل رو دارن، و کاربرانی که log out نمی کنن هم این مشکل رو دارن!

----------


## ali_khodayar

اگر در دستری محدودیتی ندارید  و امنیت زیاد برایتان اهمیت ندارد این راه را تست کنید .
چون بنده در حال حاظر مرخصی هستم و دسترسی به سرور های Share Point  ندارم نتوانستم این راه  را چک کنم و بعد لینک رو قرار بدم. 
لطفأ اگر جواب گرفتید حتمأ  بنده را مطلع کنید.

http://www.topsharepoint.com/enable-...harepoint-2010

----------


## sarasara

ممنون ولی امنیت خیلی مهمه و هر user دسترسی های خودش رو داره.

----------


## ali_khodayar

فکر کنم مشکلتون رو از این راه حل بشه.

 Internet Option  -  security  -  Trusted Site - Custom Level - 
  Automatic Logon with curent username and password   رو فعال کنید

----------

